# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Diving Philippines, Indonesia and Papua New Guinea

## Coolers

Hey....i'm planning a diving trip for the end of Summer/early Fall. Looking for advice.  *Plan A* is with a buddy of mine for a diving trip to the Philippines and then on to Indonesia.  1.5 wks in each country.  *Plan B* - if Plan A fizzles for whatever reason....is West Papua, Indonesia (Raja Ampat) and then on to Papua New Guinea. 1wk and 2 wks resp.  Things I know for sure... - it'll be expensive !!  lol - i'll depart from Buffalo so I can save a few $$   Is flying out of Buffalo indeed the cheapest option?  Time is no big deal...I travel on long trips a lot...i'll take the longer flight if it means I can save a hundred here or there.  Anybody know any nice diving locales in each country?  thanks

----------


## GFI

IMO, Pagudpud is a best and huge place to visit if you’re looking for the comparatively ideal charms of the Philippines. Pagudpud is a wide and beautiful town where you can enjoy every moment. 
Moreover, Maira-ira is the perfect beach where you can do this activity which also known as Blue lagoon.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

Then we will transfer you to the airport for your flight home. Tour ends at the airport.

----------


## davidmike794

Scuba Travel have been arranging award winning scuba diving holidays since 1995 and been voted Tour Operator of the year no less than 7 times!. Our years of experience mean that no matter where in the globe you want to go for your next diving holiday, we can match your needs to one of our top notch liveaboards, resorts, dive centres or diving tours. Our team of friendly and professional travel consultants is comprised of divers so we know exactly what it takes to make your dream diving holiday come true... we don't sell any holidays we would not want to do ourselves! Let us take the stress out of booking with the peace of mind that we are fully ATOL bonded. You holiday is in safe hands.Scuba Travel have scoured the globe to hunt out the very best and most exclusive liveaboards for all budgets. We have weekly departures in Egypt and the Maldives on board some of the very best boats at affordable prices. Solo traveler, couples and groups - everyone is welcome! Want to get off the beaten track? Why not try up coming destinations the Philippines, Sudan or Sri Lanka. Or soak up the sunshine and relaxation in the Caribbean. If you are planning the trip of a lifetime, take a closer look at our Galapagos, Cocos, Micronesian and Indonesian liveaboards that are the very definition of luxury.

----------


## Moer

Why not try diving of Sipadan island off Sabah, East Malaysia. It offer world class corals & diving site.  Who know's you might swim with barracudas.

----------


## Coolers

Hey....i'm planning a diving trip for the end of Summer/early Fall. Looking for advice.  *Plan A* is with a buddy of mine for a diving trip to the Philippines and then on to Indonesia.  1.5 wks in each country.  *Plan B* - if Plan A fizzles for whatever reason....is West Papua, Indonesia (Raja Ampat) and then on to Papua New Guinea. 1wk and 2 wks resp.  Things I know for sure... - it'll be expensive !!  lol - i'll depart from Buffalo so I can save a few $$   Is flying out of Buffalo indeed the cheapest option?  Time is no big deal...I travel on long trips a lot...i'll take the longer flight if it means I can save a hundred here or there.  Anybody know any nice diving locales in each country?  thanks

----------


## GFI

IMO, Pagudpud is a best and huge place to visit if you’re looking for the comparatively ideal charms of the Philippines. Pagudpud is a wide and beautiful town where you can enjoy every moment. 
Moreover, Maira-ira is the perfect beach where you can do this activity which also known as Blue lagoon.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

Then we will transfer you to the airport for your flight home. Tour ends at the airport.

----------


## davidmike794

Scuba Travel have been arranging award winning scuba diving holidays since 1995 and been voted Tour Operator of the year no less than 7 times!. Our years of experience mean that no matter where in the globe you want to go for your next diving holiday, we can match your needs to one of our top notch liveaboards, resorts, dive centres or diving tours. Our team of friendly and professional travel consultants is comprised of divers so we know exactly what it takes to make your dream diving holiday come true... we don't sell any holidays we would not want to do ourselves! Let us take the stress out of booking with the peace of mind that we are fully ATOL bonded. You holiday is in safe hands.Scuba Travel have scoured the globe to hunt out the very best and most exclusive liveaboards for all budgets. We have weekly departures in Egypt and the Maldives on board some of the very best boats at affordable prices. Solo traveler, couples and groups - everyone is welcome! Want to get off the beaten track? Why not try up coming destinations the Philippines, Sudan or Sri Lanka. Or soak up the sunshine and relaxation in the Caribbean. If you are planning the trip of a lifetime, take a closer look at our Galapagos, Cocos, Micronesian and Indonesian liveaboards that are the very definition of luxury.

----------


## Moer

Why not try diving of Sipadan island off Sabah, East Malaysia. It offer world class corals & diving site.  Who know's you might swim with barracudas.

----------

